# Corn or Walnut for Cleaning



## berreez

What’s the difference in cleaning brass with corn or walnut? Does one have the advantage over the other or should both be use both?


----------



## recoilguy

I use walnuts, buy them at the pet store as reptile bedding. The same thing just way cheaper. Never used corn cobs.Walnuts work very nice. I suppose I would use corn cobs if I had some. I can't imagine needing a better job then the walnuts do. I don't anyway.

RCG


----------



## bruce333

Corn cob isn't as abrasive as walnut.

Both clean equally well, corn cob will just take longer and leave the surface shinier than walnut.


----------



## fusil

Salut,
what ever is cheapest!!!:anim_lol:
Buy reptile bedding and save some money.
fusil


----------



## bayhawk2

They say walnut cleans better and corn cob shines better.
Can you use both as a mix?They say the walnut will 
eat up the corn cob.I guess that makes sense.
I squirt a little Mothers polish in my tub media and
let run a few seconds before adding my brass.I think
a lot of guys do that with different brands of liquid 
car polish.


----------



## TOF

bayhawk2 said:


> They say walnut cleans better and corn cob shines better.
> Can you use both as a mix?They say the walnut will
> eat up the corn cob.I guess that makes sense.
> I squirt a little Mothers polish in my tub media and
> let run a few seconds before adding my brass.I think
> a lot of guys do that with different brands of liquid
> car polish.


 Run for a while in walnut to clean then switch to corn to polish.


----------



## The_Vigilante

Throw out the corn, throw out the walnut. Get rid of your vibratory tumbler. The best media for cleaning brass is stainless steel pins used in combination with a rotary tumbler. Once you've used this method and seen the results you'll never go back to a vibratory tumbler.


----------



## bayhawk2

Vigilante-Don't guess I've heard of that.What do these pins look like
and how hard is it to seperate the brass from the pins once it's cleaned?


----------



## The_Vigilante

Bayhawk2,

I am going to refer you to a thread from another forum as well as several websites that will explain the process and show you some of the results you can expect from using this method.
1. Stainless Steel Media Testimonials - Sniper's Hide Forums
2. STM Stainless Steel Media reloading supplies
3. www.potterymills.com
4. Covington Rotary Tumblers
If you have any additional questions after checking out the websites above. let me know.


----------



## bayhawk2

Vigilante-O.K. So now I find something else out in the reloading world.
I have a vibrator style (fairly new) and a bunch of media.
Just got to where I thought I had this cleaning thing down.That stainless 
method sure beats my method.I like the fact it cuts down on
the labor of cleaning the primer pockets too.Well I guess that'll be down the road.
Gotta get my money out of this set up first.Good info.Thanks.


----------



## EliWolfe

berreez said:


> What's the difference in cleaning brass with corn or walnut? Does one have the advantage over the other or should both be use both?


I personally prefer the corn on the cob approach. Better eatin' than walnuts IMHO.
Eli :anim_lol: (sorry)


----------

